

SuperTCP: accelerate any TCP-based application's upload by up to 4 times - supertcp
http://www.supertcp.com

======
supertcp
So, “what’s the magic?” is the question you’re asking. The answer is
relatively simple: SuperTCP is a better algorithm for TCP. TCP is the protocol
that rules the internet. Any internet traffic (besides most real-time or
“streaming” traffic) uses TCP to send data back and forth from your computer
to the server you’re talking to. Unfortunately, TCP was developed over 30
years ago and hasn’t kept pace with the incredible changes the internet has
gone through. The internet now has connections with huge amounts of bandwidth
over massive geographical distances. This results in high bandwidth, high
latency connections which TCP is notoriously bad at using effectively.
SuperTCP tries to do better. No matter what the latency, jitter or random
packet loss your connection is encountering, SuperTCP can use up to 99% of the
available network bandwidth.

Effectively, this means that whether you’re sending a file across the room or
across the globe, your only limit is how much bandwidth is available to your
application. This can result in 4x to 10x faster data transfers when using
SuperTCP versus classic TCP, which means you can back up 100Gb of your
precious data in 15 minutes instead of 2.5 hours, or upload a YouTube video in
5 minutes instead of 50. No change to your workflow. No new software: just a
better internet for everyone.

